# Jobs in Thailand for MBA graduate



## hummeln

Hi,
I will be graduating in 1 year with an MBA from an American University and am going to relocate to Thailand. My aspirations lie in Healthcare Administration, and I am wondering if anyone has any information on healthcare admin careers anywhere in Thailand. Will it be an issue that I will come speaking little more than English? Are jobs for Americans easy/difficult to obtain? What are the main hospitals? I don't even have a region in mind, so any information is helpful!
Thank you so much.


----------



## oddball

hummeln said:


> Hi,
> I will be graduating in 1 year with an MBA from an American University and am going to relocate to Thailand. My aspirations lie in Healthcare Administration, and I am wondering if anyone has any information on healthcare admin careers anywhere in Thailand. Will it be an issue that I will come speaking little more than English? Are jobs for Americans easy/difficult to obtain? What are the main hospitals? I don't even have a region in mind, so any information is helpful!
> Thank you so much.


 Work , as such , is not easy for a foriegner in Thailand , Thailand is for Thai and if a Thai can do it you will not get it , you should also check into the visa situation first , that can also be somewhat complex with several types of visa dependant on your situation . [edited] good luck in your endeavors .


----------



## Bangkockney

hummeln said:


> Hi,
> I will be graduating in 1 year with an MBA from an American University and am going to relocate to Thailand. My aspirations lie in Healthcare Administration, and I am wondering if anyone has any information on healthcare admin careers anywhere in Thailand. Will it be an issue that I will come speaking little more than English? Are jobs for Americans easy/difficult to obtain? What are the main hospitals? I don't even have a region in mind, so any information is helpful!
> Thank you so much.


Either find a job in the US that will transfer you to to Thailand - and therefore sponsor your work permit, provide accommodation (or an allowance) etc - or run your own business if you are so inclined.

As another reply said, if a Thai can do the job, a foreigner will not get it.

I started my company in UK, built market share before moving back to Thailand (I left Thailand for around 8 years and have just returned) and have now made things official with regards to a registered Thai Private Limited Company.


----------



## UniReb

hummeln said:


> Hi,
> I will be graduating in 1 year with an MBA from an American University and am going to relocate to Thailand. My aspirations lie in Healthcare Administration, and I am wondering if anyone has any information on healthcare admin careers anywhere in Thailand. Will it be an issue that I will come speaking little more than English? Are jobs for Americans easy/difficult to obtain? What are the main hospitals? I don't even have a region in mind, so any information is helpful!
> Thank you so much.


Don't worry so much about your English, because many Thais know at least a little English, especially doctors and nurses. There are always jobs for Americans and foreigners in Thailand, which may or may not be easy to get, depending on what you want to do for a job in Thailand. It seems that the most popular profession for Westerners in Thailand is teaching. You can apply to teach university courses in Thailand, although you might need check first of what teaching certification you may need. Moreover, you can apply to work at one of many U.S. government agencies that has offices in Thailand, mostly in Bangkok.


----------



## wildfk

You could try Bumrungrad or one of the major private hospitals.
They are all cons just as you MBA is so you should all get on like a house on fire.


----------

